# Bad situation- tips, advice needed.



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

I want to start out by saying that the situation in which I received Kopitar wasn't good. Everyone had good intentions, except the seller. He was a present from my husband, who really doesn't know too much about puppies. The seller told him that Kopi was 8 weeks old, but as soon as I saw him I knew he was only about 5 weeks old IF THAT. It was very unfortunate, I would have gladly taken him back to his mother, but the guy had already sold the 7 other litter-mates, and I just didn't trust him at all.(Multiple people have reported him just FYI) My mother raised AKC welsh Corgi pups through my entire childhood, so I have a pretty good understanding on how to hand raise a puppy- of course under close supervision of a vet. 

Vaccines are happening soon, waiting on the "OK" from the vet to bring him in. He eats very well, he's very playful, his bowel movements are good. He's overall pretty healthy and growing every day. I have a 3 year old boxer (vaccinated yearly) who has turned into such a mom and babies him so much. Vet said my boxer is "cleared" to be around Kopi. 

On his right eye, right over where the pupil would be, is a small opaque cloudy spot. It doesn't hurt him, it isn't weepy, swollen, red, etc. Just wondering if anyone has seen this kind of thing before. I've left a message with my vet, just waiting for her to give me a call back. I think he might be blind in the eye, but I can't really tell. It almost looks like there isn't even a pupil in the eye, but it's hard to tell because his eyes are starting to turn from newborn blue to the typical amber/brown. (I can post pictures tomorrow, if anyone wants to see it)

And yes, I know that this is just a super bad situation to receive a puppy in. It's careless. Kopitar is going to obviously going to need a lot of care and training. I will gladly accept any tips on raising a GSD. Just don't chew my head off. I'm trying to make the best out of a really bad situation.

He's currently on a formula that I saw highly recommended on this site and my vet also recommended it. He's going to be starting "mothers mousse" in a couple weeks to transition him into puppy crumbles, then to puppy food (Blue buffalo large breed puppy?). 

He's all GSD. I've got pics of parents, which are both registered either AKC or CKC, I'm not really focusing on papers over his health at the moment. He's going to be a big dog.

Tips, tricks, advice are welcome. But again, just don't bite my head off, I'm really trying here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger had a small cloudy spot in his eyes and a white "dot". he must have gotten whacked in the eye. The dot fell off and the cloudy spot cleared up. He basically has a scar on his eye. Just have your vet check his eye.

There are several threads on bite inhibition. If your Boxer is mothering him then maybe she'll help teach him.

Sounds like you are doing everything you can for him


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi there and welcome! Love the name of your pup, very original. He's very lucky to have you. So the opaque spot may be nothing given he is so young, and his eyes are still developing. But, I personally have experience with congenital cataracts in a puppy, diagnosed at around 7 months old, and needed to see an ophthalmologist to be sure. I don't have any advice on feeding such a young pup, but you also may need to get him de-wormed? And pictures are a MUST, good luck, hope you hear back from a few more experienced folks as well, I can imagine how stressed you must feel at the moment.:hug:


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> Hi there and welcome! Love the name of your pup, very original. He's very lucky to have you. So the opaque spot may be nothing given he is so young, and his eyes are still developing. But, I personally have experience with congenital cataracts in a puppy, diagnosed at around 7 months old, and needed to see an ophthalmologist to be sure. I don't have any advice on feeding such a young pup, but you also may need to get him de-wormed? And pictures are a MUST, good luck, hope you hear back from a few more experienced folks as well, I can imagine how stressed you must feel at the moment.:hug:


I was thinking cataracts as well. I should hear from my vet tomorrow. I'm going to worm him in a couple more days, I'm letting him gain some weight first and perk up a little. This guys was feeding him beneful puppy food, which is just the worst. He's doing really well right now, he's gained some weight and is starting to really be a puppy again. 

and thank you for being so kind. He is actually named after a LA Kings hockey player, Anze Kopitar. I'm a big hockey fan and the stanley cup playoffs are going on right now haha I couldn't resist.


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Seger had a small cloudy spot in his eyes and a white "dot". he must have gotten whacked in the eye. The dot fell off and the cloudy spot cleared up. He basically has a scar on his eye. Just have your vet check his eye.
> 
> There are several threads on bite inhibition. If your Boxer is mothering him then maybe she'll help teach him.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing everything you can for him


That makes me feel a little better. I hope that is what it is and nothing bad like a ulcer, pannus, etc. 

He's actually not a bad biter- at least right now. My boxer (Trigger) is doing really well with him, you can tell he's definitely teaching Kopi how to be a dog. 

I really am trying, I just didn't want people to think that I purposely took a 4-5 week old puppy from his mother and litter-mates.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hockey-Texas??? L.A.?? Anyway, It doesnt have to be anything bad. Getting him that early may not be ideal, but it doesn't have to mean he won't be a great dog. Have fun with him is my advice.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Hockey-Texas??? L.A.?? Anyway, It doesnt have to be anything bad. Getting him that early may not be ideal, but it doesn't have to mean he won't be a great dog. Have fun with him is my advice.


Off topic, but don't even mention hockey :| There are no Canadian teams in the playoffs this year, let alone my Calgary Flames.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

mmcgrew said:


> That makes me feel a little better. I hope that is what it is and nothing bad like a ulcer, pannus, etc.
> 
> He's actually not a bad biter- at least right now. My boxer (Trigger) is doing really well with him, you can tell he's definitely teaching Kopi how to be a dog.
> 
> I really am trying, I just didn't want people to think that I purposely took a 4-5 week old puppy from his mother and litter-mates.


Things happen, at least he is in good hands now, and just enjoy the puppy, he's only this age once :grin2:


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Hockey-Texas??? L.A.?? Anyway, It doesnt have to be anything bad. Getting him that early may not be ideal, but it doesn't have to mean he won't be a great dog. Have fun with him is my advice.


haha I know, I know. Dallas Stars are my #2 team, though! but thanks, he is a great dog. Puppy breath is the best!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LittleBear said:


> Off topic, but don't even mention hockey :| There are no Canadian teams in the playoffs this year, let alone my Calgary Flames.


Back on topic is easy enough. The op can play with the puppy and make fun of Canadian hockey at the same time. Lol.


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> Off topic, but don't even mention hockey :| There are no Canadian teams in the playoffs this year, let alone my Calgary Flames.


Hey! you guys got my favorite Star! I miss Jerki Jokipakka aka Kevin. Y'all take care of him  haha


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

The cloudy spot you see is simply a mark on the eye's lens. Cataracts are n the retina. My guess is your boy will be fine. I had a dog with a similiar problem and it had zero effect on his work.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mmcgrew said:


> haha I know, I know. Dallas Stars are my #2 team, though! but thanks, he is a great dog. Puppy breath is the best!


Wait. You don't have #2 teams. That doesn't exist. Like in Football, Raiders. Period. Its the Oakland Raiders, and then the rest of them. I haven't followed Hockey since the Seals folded.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Back on topic is easy enough. The op can play with the puppy and make fun of Canadian hockey at the same time. Lol.


I actually meant I was going off topic lol. I take comfort in knowing many US teams are filled with Canadian players :wink2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LittleBear said:


> I actually meant I was going off topic lol. I take comfort in knowing many US teams are filled with Canadian players :wink2:


Yeah, there's something to cling to.


(sorry, I'll knock it off now,Lol)


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

hemicop said:


> The cloudy spot you see is simply a mark on the eye's lens. Cataracts are n the retina. My guess is your boy will be fine. I had a dog with a similiar problem and it had zero effect on his work.


Fingers and paws crossed that's all it is, or again, just something else that will pass/go away because his eyes are still developing. Just keep watch as you go, it may be nothing. Congenital cataracts in a young dog are are not fun :frown2:


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> Fingers and paws crossed that's all it is, or again, just something else that will pass/go away because his eyes are still developing. Just keep watch as you go, it may be nothing. Congenital cataracts in a young dog are are not fun :frown2:


I have a 7 way vaccine to give him in two-ish weeks. After that he should be cleared to go to the vets office. I'm good friends with a tech that works there, and she looked him over and said he was in good shape considering everything. 
I hope it's nothing. I would love to have him trained as a SAR or Cadaver dog, as I work with law enforcement. If he is blind or if it's something bad, I'm just not sure how well he will do compared to the others I've worked with. Either way, I'll find a job for him.


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey all, 

I've posted some pics of him as well as mom and dad. I'll try to get some good pics of his eye tomorrow.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mmcgrew said:


> I have a 7 way vaccine to give him in two-ish weeks. After that he should be cleared to go to the vets office. I'm good friends with a tech that works there, and she looked him over and said he was in good shape considering everything.
> I hope it's nothing. I would love to have him trained as a SAR or Cadaver dog, as I work with law enforcement. If he is blind or if it's something bad, I'm just not sure how well he will do compared to the others I've worked with. Either way, I'll find a job for him.


I would probably not give him a vaccine with lepto in it.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

mmcgrew said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've posted some pics of him as well as mom and dad. I'll try to get some good pics of his eye tomorrow.


Well shoot, that's a darn cute puppy :grin2:, and not that small, really. I love the photo with the big chew lol. Just a thought on your vet visit, since he's so young, maybe check with the clinic about any recent cases with parvo before you go, and if they have had any, have them come out to your car to meet you and see the pup. I'm not sure what the risk is in Texas? We had a spike of parvo pups at vet clinics around here, and with a young pup, I'd be extra cautious.


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

llombardo said:


> I would probably not give him a vaccine with lepto in it.


Any reason why? Sorry, just not familiar. Please educate me  haha


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> Well shoot, that's a darn cute puppy :grin2:, and not that small, really. I love the photo with the big chew lol. Just a thought on your vet visit, since he's so young, maybe check with the clinic about any recent cases with parvo before you go, and if they have had any, have them come out to your car to meet you and see the pup. I'm not sure what the risk is in Texas? We had a spike of parvo pups at vet clinics around here, and with a young pup, I'd be extra cautious.


Yes, I've called. They haven't had any outbreaks or cases, but I'm not supposed to bring him in till after his first round of shots, which I have/will have. I can administer them at home. Texas had a big spark a couple years back when we had that really bad drought, but I think its been okay here lately. But better safe than sorry. 

and thank you! He's just too cute for words. He is pretty big for 4-5 weeks, I can't even imagine how big he's gonna get. You should see his paws. They're MASSIVE! Almost as big as my 3 year old male boxer.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mmcgrew said:


> Any reason why? Sorry, just not familiar. Please educate me  haha


It's a controversial vaccine. It tends to cause problems with a good number of dogs and this pup is so tiny that I wouldn't want any of those possible issues to arise. Some dogs need to get it, but when they are older it's easier to see if it affects them.i have always refused it. 


The Lepto Vaccine: Why Vets Give It Yearly - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

mmcgrew said:


> Yes, I've called. They haven't had any outbreaks or cases, but I'm not supposed to bring him in till after his first round of shots, which I have/will have. I can administer them at home. Texas had a big spark a couple years back when we had that really bad drought, but I think its been okay here lately. But better safe than sorry.
> 
> and thank you! He's just too cute for words. He is pretty big for 4-5 weeks, I can't even imagine how big he's gonna get. You should see his paws. They're MASSIVE! Almost as big as my 3 year old male boxer.


Lol well here I go off topic again, but my name, LittleBear is in memory of my first GSD, Shadow, who had massive paws too! He was just a big-boned guy, only grew to be around 90lbs, but we were in a park one day, Shadow stepped in some mud, left a huge paw print behind. Just behind me, a young boy wanders past, and says to his grandpa, "look grandpa, I found a bear print" lol. Little bear was one of my nicknames for him thereafter :laugh2:


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

llombardo said:


> It's a controversial vaccine. It tends to cause problems with a good number of dogs and this pup is so tiny that I wouldn't want any of those possible issues to arise. Some dogs need to get it, but when they are older it's easier to see if it affects them.i have always refused it.
> 
> 
> The Lepto Vaccine: Why Vets Give It Yearly - Dogs Naturally Magazine


Gotcha! Thanks! I'm not giving him anything for a couple weeks, I want to wait until he's AT LEAST 6-7 weeks old, so maybe two more weeks. But I'll be sure to check the 7 way I have and see if it has Lepto in it. If it does, I'll request one without it. Thank you!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

mmcgrew said:


> Gotcha! Thanks! I'm not giving him anything for a couple weeks, I want to wait until he's AT LEAST 6-7 weeks old, so maybe two more weeks. But I'll be sure to check the 7 way I have and see if it has Lepto in it. If it does, I'll request one without it. Thank you!


Not a huge fan of all in one shots. Seems like a lot to a little puppy. 

Should've named him Toews btw. More cups....


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Not a huge fan of all in one shots. Seems like a lot to a little puppy.
> 
> Should've named him Toews btw. More cups....


it's what my vet recommended, but I'll bring it up when I talk to her tomorrow. 

Also, Toews is great player, don't get me wrong, but I have an undying hatred for the Blackhawks that I just can't explain hahaha Sorry, if you're a Hawks fan- I'm rooting for them against the Blues, though!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

mmcgrew said:


> it's what my vet recommended, but I'll bring it up when I talk to her tomorrow.
> 
> Also, Toews is great player, don't get me wrong, but I have an undying hatred for the Blackhawks that I just can't explain hahaha Sorry, if you're a Hawks fan- I'm rooting for them against the Blues, though!


Just remember, vet = make money. Most vets will push every vaccination (lepto, bordetella), spaying/neutering, and food because of money. I'd go with distemper and parvo and then rabies a few days later. *My opinion, I'm not a vet, nor am I an expert*. 

Unfortunately, this doesn't look like the Hawks year...


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Just remember, vet = make money. Most vets will push every vaccination (lepto, bordetella), spaying/neutering, and food because of money. I'd go with distemper and parvo and then rabies a few days later. *My opinion, I'm not a vet, nor am I an expert*.
> 
> Unfortunately, this doesn't look like the Hawks year...


That is very true. This vet really works with me, but that doesn't mean that she doesn't push for extra cash. I'll definitely do more research on the vaccines. 
But speaking of neutering, I'm thinking I'll probably get him neutered when he's quite a bit older, but I'm not sure. Kopi doesn't have papers, and I have no intention of becoming a breeder of any sort. That's why I think I should neuter him. But, I'm hoping to start him in on training that would be useful to the Police department where I work or for personal protection. I thought I read somewhere that neutering them can reduce that drive they need to be successful at any kind of training. 
What do you think?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't blame love of $ for vets recommending way more vaccines than I like. I don't blame them for recommending spaying/neutering early (before 2 yo) either. It's just they have a lot to keep up with and rely on us to keep bringing stuff to their attention - like the new information regarding de-sexing and vaccines.

I'd put off neutering for several years if I did it at all. Intact does not mean human intends to breed dog. Intact means the harmones are helping the body in many ways. The vets collective push for spay/neuter I think stems from the days where everyone let their dogs run loose and breed at will and from dealing with people who still do - people who do not mind their bitches in heat, etc.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mmcgrew said:


> *I have a 7 way vaccine to give him in two-ish weeks. *After that he should be cleared to go to the vets office. I'm good friends with a tech that works there, and she looked him over and said he was in good shape considering everything.
> I hope it's nothing. I would love to have him trained as a SAR or Cadaver dog, as I work with law enforcement. If he is blind or if it's something bad, I'm just not sure how well he will do compared to the others I've worked with. Either way, I'll find a job for him.


 Oh PLEASE NO!

Can some dogs take it without problems?.....Yes
Is YOUR dog going to be the one that has problems for the rest of his life?....Who knows?.....so why take that chance when there is a safer way? My first GSD was “one of those dogs”, so I speak from 11 years of hard experience.

Think of it as a newborn Human Baby getting a vaccine consisting of....
Hepatitis A
Chicken Pox
Influenza
Pneumonia
Hepatitis B
Shingles
Rotavirus
Human Papaillomavirus
:surprise: 

*Dr. Jean Dodds - Vaccination Research:*
“In veterinary medicine, evidence implicating vaccines in triggering immune-mediated and other chronic disorders is compelling. While some of these problems have been traced to contaminated or poorly attenuated batches of vaccine that revert to virulence, others apparently reflect the hosts genetic predisposition to react adversely upon receiving the single (monovalent) or multiple antigen “combo” (polyvalent) products given routinely to animals. Animals of certain susceptible breeds or families appear to be at increased risk for severe and lingering adverse reactions to vaccines. 
Vaccination also can overwhelm the immunocompromised or even healthy host that is 
repeatedly challenged with other environmental stimuli and is genetically predisposed to react adversely upon viral exposure. _The recently weaned young puppy or kitten entering a new environment is at greater risk here, as its relatively immature immune system can be temporarily or more permanently harmed. Consequences in later life may be the increased susceptibility to chronic debilitating diseases._
As combination vaccines contain antigens other than those of the clinically important infectious disease agents, some may be unnecessary; and _their use may increase the risk of adverse reactions.” _ https://my.imatrixbase.com/clients/14145/documents/Dodds_Bio_pdfs/Changing_Vaccine_Protocols.pdf 

*Dr. Ron Schultz – Vaccination Research*
*Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:*
Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology

Canine Non-Core Vaccines
Frequently Asked Questions about Titers and Vaccination Protocol
Dr. Ron Schultz on Lyme Vaccine
Dr. Ron Schultz on Leptospirosis Vaccines
Kennel Cough Complex Vaccines
Infectious Canine Hepatitis
Canine Influenza (H3N8)
*More articles: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Virus and Vaccine Related Articles *
*Lepto**: http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf*
*The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies* by Catherine O’Driscoll on April 26, 2011 The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies - Dogs Naturally Magazine 
* Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 What's So Risky About Puppy Shots? 
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/protecting-your-puppy-from-disease/
*Bordatella Vaccinations:* http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bordatella-vaccination-dogs/
*Vaccinations Part 1 to 4 feature’s Dr. Karen Becker and Dr. Schultz*.
This is Part 1 of How Often Should You Vaccinate The Truth About Pet Vaccinations | Part 1 scroll down to the bottom for parts 2 thru 4.


Dr. Patricia Jordan’s articles: Free Information 

Read what Veterinarian’s WISH they had known about vaccinations BEFORE they started administering them! 
Vets On Vaccines: Vets On Vaccines - Dogs Naturally Magazine 

Web Sites:
This site has a WEALTH of knowledge on vaccinations: http://www.dogs4dogs.com/
Shirley’s Wellness Café and inoculations: http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petvacc.htm

*Dr. Dodds Canine Vaccination Protocol*
Dr. Dodds considers infectious canine hepatitis (adenovirus-1), canine adenovirus-2, bordetella, canine influenza, canine coronavirus, leptospirosis, and Lyme regional and situational.

9-10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV)

14-16 Weeks: Same as above

20 Weeks *or Older* (if allowable by law): Rabies

1 Year: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (*optional = titer*)

1 Year after the initial dose: Rabies, killed 3-year product (*give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)*

Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See the Rabies Challenge Fund website.

Both of our GSD’s had ONE Parvo and ONE Distemper (separately) when they were around 10-16 weeks old. They are now 8 and almost 10 years old, have NEVER had another Parvo or Distemper, and as of a few weeks ago when I titered them, are still FULLY covered, proving Dr. Schultz research. Is this true of ALL dogs….no….so that is why titering is so important. I titer every year.


Research is key for this little guy since he has had such a tough beginning in life. You need to make this decision, not the vet.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

mmcgrew said:


> That is very true. This vet really works with me, but that doesn't mean that she doesn't push for extra cash. I'll definitely do more research on the vaccines.
> But speaking of neutering, I'm thinking I'll probably get him neutered when he's quite a bit older, but I'm not sure. Kopi doesn't have papers, and I have no intention of becoming a breeder of any sort. That's why I think I should neuter him. But, I'm hoping to start him in on training that would be useful to the Police department where I work or for personal protection. I thought I read somewhere that neutering them can reduce that drive they need to be successful at any kind of training.
> What do you think?


I'm just seeing drive for the first time in a dog. Its amazing. Do some research on neutering. There are pros and cons on both sides of the fence. I'm choosing not to neuter. And my dog will not be bred.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

someone already covered the vaccine issue quite well.....here, our vets do not tell us not to bring pups in until after 1st shots!!!! They give them....my one vet does parvo, parainfluenza and distemper - sometimes she has given separate vaccines not combos - don't add lepto until 16 weeks

at five weeks, I have them transitioning to food....

In Pittsburgh, and used to go to the Pens games alot in the 90's......Lemieux was more suitable to a cat, and everyone had a cat named for Mario!!! I liked Jagr of course too.....and when my J litter came, I named one Jagr - his owner calls him Jay   but at least he has a nice registered name...


Lee


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> someone already covered the vaccine issue quite well.....here, our vets do not tell us not to bring pups in until after 1st shots!!!! They give them....my one vet does parvo, parainfluenza and distemper - sometimes she has given separate vaccines not combos - don't add lepto until 16 weeks
> 
> at five weeks, I have them transitioning to food....
> 
> ...


Jagr has the best mullet ever


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies! I greatly appreciate it. I am doing a lot of research on vaccines, neutering, food, etc. 

Just so everyone knows, I just uploaded a picture of his eye in the album on my profile. 
- I'm not sure how to put a picture in the comments, sorry for being a pain. 

anyways, take a look and let me know what you think. I greatly appreciate any and all tips, tricks, and advice. I just want to give the little guy a good life.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He looks pretty healthy and chunky to me, but looking at a picture is only worth so much. The vet check up is what will matter.


----------



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> He looks pretty healthy and chunky to me, but looking at a picture is only worth so much. The vet check up is what will matter.


he's gaining some weight now. I've only had him for 5 days. But the seller was feeding him beneful puppy food and he was really skinny. He's perked up so much. He's currently chasing my cat around right now haha 
He'll be going to the vet soon, just waiting on her to "okay" him to come in. I was just a little worried about that blue spot on his eye. Just wondered if anyone had seen something like it before.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

mmcgrew said:


> Thank you for all the replies! I greatly appreciate it. I am doing a lot of research on vaccines, neutering, food, etc.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I just uploaded a picture of his eye in the album on my profile.
> - I'm not sure how to put a picture in the comments, sorry for being a pain.
> ...


Honestly, that doesn't look like a cataract to me! I couldn't zoom in, but if it were a cataract, the lens would be where you would see the spot, this almost looks like it's on the cornea? And with Phoenix, he has congenital cataracts in both eyes, so I guess the appearance of the spot on one eye would make it more likely to be something else.


----------

